# Driving Roads Via Google Maps



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

So google maps is a great thing for getting to places you've never been, but its great at highlighting your own personal favourite driving roads!

I thought this might be a good idea for us Scots to post up our own little routes when we just go for a drive. Be it ones for a great view, or ones you can give it your best Schumacher impersonation while staying within the limits :thumb:

Here are mine that I can think of at the top of my head.

Good 60mph runs with long straight roads and some tight twisties which can be a challenge in the wet. Some good views 
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?saddr...mra=dpe&mrsp=2&sz=14&via=1,2&vpsrc=6&t=h&z=11

More of the same really, not so many straight roads, but the views are much better, especially in winter as you can see all the mountains covered in snow and most of the fields below. Good to cruise and a sprinted run. 
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?saddr...mra=dpe&mrsp=2&sz=14&via=1,2&vpsrc=6&t=h&z=14


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm lucky enough to live within half an hour of "the EVO triangle" and the horseshoe pass in North Wales.

Linky to EVO triangle


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

This is my regular run if i want to get out in the car

http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=B...j7ugXpQ&mra=dpe&mrsp=2&sz=11&via=1,2&t=h&z=11


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

this is yer baby right here, some of the best driving roads in central scotland:

drove it MANY times, some great scenery over the dukes pass :thumb:

Crianlarich Circle


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Mick said:


> this is yer baby right here, some of the best driving roads in central scotland:
> 
> drove it MANY times, some great scenery over the dukes pass :thumb:
> 
> Crianlarich Circle


I'll give that a bash in a few weeks once the cars sorted 

Looks a good road. :thumb:


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Does indeed. Been up as far as Killin' before. If only I'd went that bit further..


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> I'll give that a bash in a few weeks once the cars sorted
> 
> Looks a good road. :thumb:


its a cracker mate, goes right up the loch shore road (some of the old loch shore road too before the A82 was put in, where Jackie stewart used to nick his dads car and go driving), its MEGA winding.

would be some drive in either of your machines :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Must get the Whiteline Anti Lift Kit fitted first lol


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i dont "just go out for a drive" 
never have..

you seen the price of petrol? drive when i need to go/be somewhere, no joy in it..


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

bigmc said:


> I'm lucky enough to live within half an hour of "the EVO triangle" and the horseshoe pass in North Wales.
> 
> Linky to EVO triangle


here you this is the scottish section


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> here you this is the scottish section


Didn't even notice that tbh!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol i done that before with one of the midlands regional things :lol:

i never bother to look at the section lol..


further to my original statement about petrol.. i got a puncture today.. if it can't be fixed it will cost me £185 for a new one.. so im not wasting it on running about for no reason


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

185 for tire? who in there right mind pays that!!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

there is only one type available for my car.. continental contact sport 2's with reinforced sidewalls.

even come out the factory wearing them.. 
its a PITA.. this is the second time in 8 months (since new) but its a huge nail in the middle of the tread... so might be able to plug it.


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

[/QUOTE]Good 60mph runs with long straight roads and some tight twisties which can be a challenge in the wet. Some good views

*http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?saddr...mra=dpe&mrsp=2&sz=14&via=1,2&vpsrc=6&t=h&z=14[/QUOTE]*

I drive that road a fair bit. Was driving it yesterday, Agreed its a decent road.

Blairgowrie to Glenshee is a great road as well


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Mick said:


> this is yer baby right here, some of the best driving roads in central scotland:
> 
> drove it MANY times, some great scenery over the dukes pass :thumb:
> 
> Crianlarich Circle


Good route but it could be better if you have time...
Longer version

On the bike if I'm tight for time or just want awesome icecream this is my favourite route...
Local route


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Nanoman said:


> Good route but it could be better if you have time...
> Longer version


NOOO :doublesho

cant do that, you miss out the best bit of the A82 that way :thumb:


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Mick said:


> NOOO :doublesho
> 
> cant do that, you miss out the best bit of the A82 that way :thumb:


U mean the ****ty bit alongside the loch where tourist buses try and kill everything coming the other way? No way is that the best bit of the A82.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Nanoman said:


> U mean the ****ty bit alongside the loch where tourist buses try and kill everything coming the other way? No way is that the best bit of the A82.


Thats the one 

It is easily the best bit, I dont usually see many buses on it whem I drive it through, as its usually late on.


----------



## coljshanks (Feb 7, 2010)

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?saddr...ylTyBXLBJGOSDF29IgLb3LHKg&vpsrc=0&mra=ls&z=10

I think one of thebest driving roads in Scotland!! esp. if you get it when its quiet!!
I suppose only good if you are going Fort William to Skye.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> i dont "just go out for a drive"
> never have..
> 
> you seen the price of petrol? drive when i need to go/be somewhere, no joy in it..


Sorry an Englishman in this section now but,

Really? Never just go out for a drive to clear your head, have abit of fun and get the blood pumping abit?

Specially in Scotland, where the roads are ace. I'd pay good money to go up there for a week in a decent powered car, to just drive and take in the scenery, would be ace.

I haven't done it alot in my Astra since I brought it (but tbh since buying it, I haven't really stopped driving to work and back, so haven't had time) but my Fiesta, that was probably weekly. Taken around the Cannock Chase for a nice blast, used to love it, felt great to get out on my own for a good drive.

Long winded i know but I imagined alot (if not all) of the user's on here enjoyed a good b-road blast.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

ant_s said:


> Sorry an Englishman in this section now but,
> 
> Really? Never just go out for a drive to clear your head, have abit of fun and get the blood pumping abit?
> 
> ...


I'm the exact same as you mate, if anyone asks me what i like doing its taking the car for a good b road thrash(in a common sense way of course) and giving it a spit and polish now an again :thumb:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah pea's in a pod then Grizz. Having a common sense head on, but 'blowing the cobweb's out' lol, finding a good b-road that just keep's going and going, doesn't even matter where is goes and long it goes and goes lol.

Keep driving in any direction, then when it's getting late, or i'm getting hungry, or the worst running out of fuel!!! Arhhhh!! I turn around head home and grin from ear to ear, doing the same route  

O and then get a nice relaxing weekend pampering my car and making it shiny shiny


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

From all those flies you killed on your B-Road Genocide. I'm with you on that, love just pointing the car north and you get a good blitz.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

ant_s said:


> Yeah pea's in a pod then Grizz. Having a common sense head on, but 'blowing the cobweb's out' lol, finding a good b-road that just keep's going and going, doesn't even matter where is goes and long it goes and goes lol.
> 
> Keep driving in any direction, then when it's getting late, or i'm getting hungry, or the worst running out of fuel!!! Arhhhh!! I turn around head home and grin from ear to ear, doing the same route
> 
> O and then get a nice relaxing weekend pampering my car and making it shiny shiny


Sounds like heaven to me :thumb:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

It is..... well it was in my Fiesta, now that's gone me and the replacement doesn't seem to have such a good bond, and I just hope it can live up to me expectations - even though I brought it to be sensible, and cheaper and better for work, I still hope I can have fun with it.

Anyway before I start wearing a kilt I guess I should leave this Scottish section - even though i'm very jealous of the roads you all get lol.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Grr.... feel like going out for a blast now lol


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

If anyone is around the Balloch/Luss area for a blast then you MUST take a slight detour on this road...

Secret Road

There's a rumour that because it's a 'military' road you can't get done for speeding. I'm hoping I never find out but it is very difficult to stay within the speed limit on a road like this.

Let the speeder thrashing commence.


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

myself and a few others just did this last weekend, last year it was almost the same route but went right up the west coast and along the top (over 3 days that one)

http://g.co/maps/h5mw

the Applecross road is one to do though


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Nanoman said:


> If anyone is around the Balloch/Luss area for a blast then you MUST take a slight detour on this road...
> 
> Secret Road
> 
> ...


the military road is a good shout actually, but did you know about the other "secret road" a few miles up the road? (point B here)


----------



## Fuzzy Logic (May 6, 2011)

Nanoman said:


> If anyone is around the Balloch/Luss area for a blast then you MUST take a slight detour on this road...
> 
> Secret Road
> 
> ...


^^ Thats a fun stretch of road, bit of a rollercoaster ride, up down up down. A good road to join up to the Dukes Pass. Often closed during the winter, inpassable, and theres the odd military vehicle flying around too. Dont know about the speed limit thing though, something tells me that excuse wouldnt stand. Also has a car park which over looks Faslane Naval Base, an interesting bit of 'scenery'.

Love going for a drive in that neck of the woods, its the best thing about living in Glasgow. (well, near Glasgow) Half hour drive and your in Gods playground!

Heading up to Fort William next week, to do a bit of climbing. Got to admit, although perhaps not to my mates that are coming, I probably look foward to the drive home more than the climb!


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Mick said:


> the military road is a good shout actually, but did you know about the other "secret road" a few miles up the road? (point B here)


I know about it now. Muchos Gracias.

Here's another of my favourites...
Granton - Lecht - Glenshee - Pitlochry


----------



## coljshanks (Feb 7, 2010)

If the road over towards glen Mallin is so good why not keep going up to rejoin the main route at Arrochar. looksd like it might be fun.
Althought the main route up thro Glen Coe is good, I still prefer the road beyond Fort William, over Invergarry, and on to Dornie.
I drove the road to Applecross last year as I understood it to be one of the best.......IT WAS!! on a good day the views are awesome!


----------

